# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Суицид из за любви, глупость?

## Undead

На ваш взгляд это глупость?
Ко мне это никак не относится...

----------


## Painkiller

Считаю, что высшая глупость.Незаменимых людей нет.Из-за любви вообще нельзя убиваться, но и недооценивать ее я тоже не вижу смысла...  :Smile:

----------


## Agains

В некоторых случаях это совсем не глупость

----------


## Undead

> На ваш взгляд это глупость?
> Ко мне это никак не относится...


 Люди, плз, пишите еще на форуме свое мнение даже если оно точно такое же как и вы проголосовали, оч интересно кто именно как считает )

Я например в любовь не верю особо, верю в влюбленность и тягу )) и такое например как между родителями и детьми...

----------


## KPOT

ИМХО глупость. 

За исключением к примеру тех случаев когда человек мстит за возлюбленную, а потом совершает суицид.

----------


## Painkiller

> В некоторых случаях это совсем не глупость


 А можно привести конкретные ситуации? Я буду рад выслушать хоть одну...Давай выкладывай конкретные ситуации...

Суицид-вообще глупость в любом формате и по любой причине, но некоторые все равно осознанно идут на эту глупость...Не глупость-это только когда неизлечимая болезнь, котрая причиняет боль(это типа эвтаназии самого себя).
Остается вопрос: если это глупость, почему же так много людей идут на эту глупость?... :?

----------


## Undead

Painkiller
Ну я не знаю, первое что лезет в голову, практически не реальное... Скажем твою девушку изнасиловали и убили а потом ты например идешь давать трынды таким людям которые возможно тебя самого того

----------


## Painkiller

> Painkiller
> Ну я не знаю, первое что лезет в голову, практически не реальное... Скажем твою девушку изнасиловали и убили а потом ты например идешь давать трынды таким людям которые возможно тебя самого того


 Читай мудрого КРОТа :wink:

----------


## Painkiller

> - Любовь - одно из самых сильных, если не самое сильное чувство;


 Я согласен с тобой, сильное, порой даже неуправляемое.Сила воли быть должна



> - Суицид по какой бы то ни было причине - личный выбор каждого, и если он нашёл причину, связаную с любовью, достаточно весомой - мы не в праве его осуждать. Не стоит забывать, что у каждого своя правда, своя система ценностей;


 Если это твоя правда, то ты очень сильно заблуждаешься...Ты дал себе жизнь?Нет.Так если ты жизнь себе не дал, то и отнимать не имеешь права...



> - Любовь редко бывает одна. Особенно если мысли о самоубийстве появляются... Здесь приплетается ещё огромная гамма чувств, а любовь - лишь первопричина.


 Запросто: Любовь-Ненависть-Привязанность-Отключение мозгов

----------


## Smex

> ИМХО глупость. 
> 
> За исключением к примеру тех случаев когда человек мстит за возлюбленную, а потом совершает суицид.


 А если человек мстит ВОЗЛЮБЛЕННОЙ а потом совершает суицид?
скажем убивает её молодого человека или же её саму.
тогда как

----------


## KPOT

> А если человек мстит ВОЗЛЮБЛЕННОЙ а потом совершает суицид? 
> скажем убивает её молодого человека или же её саму. 
> тогда как


 Тогда КГ/АМ. Ничего не делается просто так. Если девушка ушла то это в 99,9% вина парня. И бить морду, убивать кого то - быдлячество.

----------


## Undead

Смех, не понял к чему это

----------


## Gloomy_girl

Конечно глупость большинство людей изображают любовь(даже перед собой) чем на самом деле любят а суицид в этом случае является скорее всего показушным ну и что изменится если ты умреш он может даже и переживать не станет

----------


## Smex

> А если человек мстит ВОЗЛЮБЛЕННОЙ а потом совершает суицид? 
> скажем убивает её молодого человека или же её саму. 
> тогда как
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Тогда КГ/АМ. Ничего не делается просто так. Если девушка ушла то это в 99,9% вина парня. И бить морду, убивать кого то - быдлячество.


 а если она изменила с кем-то?нагло,тупо.причём не просто изменила-зная что расставаясь со мной(к примеру) она ещё вернётся потому что любит,но всё равно идёт в клуб с подругами,к ней "подкатывают",она даёт типу и затем возвращается ко мне,аргументируя измену-ну мы же расстались...
блин я пишу такой бред на самом деле...

----------


## stre10k

В общем Рон все сказал уже... я считаю что глупостью суицид изза любви нельзя называть... сам стоял на грани такой смерти, видел, как другие перед ней стояли, в общем думаю, что видел ее со всех сторон... любовь - то единственное чувство, которое может приносить боль, способную превысить запас жизненных сил - тогда все... ведь почти вся боль - изза любви... не отлько к противоположному полу... еще к друзям, к родителям, к миру, к жизни (ну это тех касается у кого болезнь)... ну и так если тему развить, то можно прийти к мнению, что не глупость

----------


## Smex

> любовь - то единственное чувство, которое может приносить боль, способную превысить запас жизненных сил - тогда все... ведь почти вся боль - изза любви... не отлько к противоположному полу... еще к друзям, к родителям, к миру, к жизни (ну это тех касается у кого болезнь)... ну и так если тему развить, то можно прийти к мнению, что не глупость


 Логичный вывод-любовь Зло.её нужно убить.в себе.тогда будешь счастлив
не так ли

----------


## Undead

Смех, ты конечно извини но ты и в правду несешь бред
Хотя по языческим законам(Норвегии)которые я так уважаю, если женщина изменила мужу(мужу(!))то это навсегда его унизило и он имеет право убить 1-го(только 1-го)человека, или жену или того с кем она изменила... Думаю суицид от позора это еще что то с примесью самурайства )
Да, а аргумент "мы расстались" это серьезный аргумент...

----------


## stre10k

нет, просто любовь - особый вид боли... особый потому что кроме боли оно может приносить и счастье - зависит от внешних факторов

----------


## Smex

> Смех, ты конечно извини но ты и в правду несешь бред
> Хотя по языческим законам(Норвегии)которые я так уважаю, если женщина изменила мужу(мужу(!))то это навсегда его унизило и он имеет право убить 1-го(только 1-го)человека, или жену или того с кем она изменила... Думаю суицид от позора это еще что то с примесью самурайства )
> Да, а аргумент "мы расстались" это серьезный аргумент...


 так я насчёт аргумента и говорю.очень серьёзный аргумент.
дело в том из уст женщины он будет и правда серьёзно звучать-поверь на слово)
а вот языческие законы норвегии очень даже интересные.
мне кажется это справедливым.
а разводов у них не было?)если он убивает её любовника у него есть гарантия что она от него не уйдёт и будет с ним жить?

----------


## Антонина

Не хочу показаться простушкой, но если любовь=Любовь, то для меня (имхо, млин) - если уж я люблю, то любимый человек стоит и моей жизни, и моей Любви. 

И уж извините, причинить ему вред я не смогу.

----------


## Undead

> так я насчёт аргумента и говорю.очень серьёзный аргумент. 
> дело в том из уст женщины он будет и правда серьёзно звучать-поверь на слово)


 Да даже и из мужчины




> а разводов у них не было?)


 Только после измены, правда изнасилование тоже считается изменой ((
Всмысле если женщину изнасиловали




> если он убивает её любовника у него есть гарантия что она от него не уйдёт и будет с ним жить?


 хз, но я точно знаю что для мужчины было оставатся с такой женщиной ниже его достоинства, как и для того кто потом ее возьмет

----------


## Smex

Undead
Я имею ввиду что девушка зная что всё равно вернётся уходит чтобы потом было чем аргументировать измену.

а насчёт норвегии
вот реально система)справедливая и верная.имхо

----------


## Undead

Аааа... А я уже подумал что ты ярый эгоист и ревнивец без повода к чужим людям )
Ну что насчет этого думает язычество я тебе сказал
Я бы лично 3-й раз(2-е возвращение простил бы, девушка просто могла ошибится)не принимал бы ее, и отнесся бы к этому спокойно...
Хотя я еще малой и глупый(в таких делах), я не знаю стоит ли слушать мое мнение по подобным вопросам

----------


## Smex

Undead
как понять к чужим?
а если она уходит и правда считает что рвёт отношения,но где-то далеко внутри верит что вернётся,но это на уровне подсознания,чисто интуитивно она это понимает но здравый смысл ей говорит-отношениям конец.
а затем возвращается испачканная грязью других мужчин...
а кому-то принимать.или нет.тяжелый выбор

----------


## Undead

> как понять к чужим?


 Если вы расстались, значит вы чужие друг другу люди теперь



> а если она уходит и правда считает что рвёт отношения,но где-то далеко внутри верит что вернётся,но это на уровне подсознания


 это абстрактно, надеюсь? Если нет то почему ты так считаешь? Проходили? Сколько раз?

Советы я пожалуй давать отказываюсь, я слишком неопытен в таких вопросах

----------


## Smex

Undead
Проходили.и не один раз.

----------


## taggart

> А если человек мстит ВОЗЛЮБЛЕННОЙ а потом совершает суицид? 
> скажем убивает её молодого человека или же её саму. 
> тогда как


 Тогда ппц :).

- Ну Ок. Убил. "Отомстил". Тогда убиваться-то зачем? Это что? Бегство от, возможной, ответсвенности получается, да и только?

- А уж если твердо решил убиться - тогда вообще как-то глупо и мелко смотрится.. Не на месть, а на желание "нас... на коврик, на последок" похоже. :/.


Опять же я лично не сторонник такого подхода... Нет, убить это конечно всегда вариант..:] Но вот ставить "свои великомученические страдания" на одну ступеньку с, всего лишь, вечным покоем для "обидчика" - оригинально, по меньшей мере. Если уж так хочется Мстить - читаем "графа Монте-Кристо"  и Думаем..... ;-).

---




> Су из за любви, глупость?


 Не знаю, не знаю... Проверю - раскажу. :F Если серьезно - так или иначе, в первую очередь это _реальность_.. А уж глупая или нет - в общем-то дело десятое и крайне не объективное.

----------


## GanibaL

> [quoteЕсли это твоя правда, то ты очень сильно заблуждаешься...Ты дал себе жизнь?Нет.Так если ты жизнь себе не дал, то и отнимать не имеешь права...


     *б ты...А на что же я(допустим я) тогда имею право?Если бородатые мужики из церкви говорят что это грех,и заставляют мучаться бабок,которые потеряли всех близких,да к томуже живут нищенски,ТО это еще не значит,что я не имею права лишать сам себя жизни.Они сами выдумали какие-то моральные законы,и говорят их от лица БОГА...Вы верите,что они слышат бога?Я нет.Даже если он и существует,они его не слышат,а следовательно сами являются злостными грешниками,т.к. говорят от его лица,хотя не имеют права этого делать,и гнить им в аду.(хотя мы все аду)Нет ада,кроме того что рядом с нами (с)
   Я имею право убить СЕБЯ,независимо от того буду я это делать или нет,и докажи мне обратное.Я сам в ответе перед собой,других это не должно касаться.А жизнь мне дали мама с папой(если требуется,могу рассказать как это всё происходит),и что?Они могут отнять у меня жизнь?Ну могла мама,пока я был частью её,а сейчас не может...А я могу.

----------


## Anubis

Вообще похоже те кто страдает из-за измен и ревности, любят, как говориться, "не искусство в себе, а себя в искусстве". Любят прежде всего не другого человека, думая о том, чтобы ему/ей было хорошо, а самого себя, влюбленного, тешат и поглаживают это чувство))) В противном случае вопрос бы так не ставился. Если мне изменяют, то почему это так, надо сразу спросить себя? Что я сделал такого, что толкнуло моего партнера, любимого человека на "левак"? Причин-то много может быть - зашоренность и примитивность в постели, грубость и отсутствие внимания и нежности, перестал следить за собой и пр. Так вот эти именно обстоятельства стоит устранять. И надо помнить, что насильно мил не будешь - можно посадить девушку или парня на цепь и приковать к батарее - тогда точно не изменит, можно приставить орду телохранителей итп. Но это уже не любовь, это отношения "начальник-подчиненный", "господин-раб" итп. Кроме того, у человека может просто быть элементарно сильный половой темперамент - одного (одной) не хватает. Ну так тут масса способов придумано свою жизнь разнообразить - свинг, групповушка и пр. - после этого уже ни на что сил не останется, ни на какой левак, да он и не нужен будет.

----------


## taggart

> Если мне изменяют, то почему это так, надо сразу спросить себя? Что я сделал такого, что толкнуло моего партнера, любимого человека на "левак"? Причин-то много может быть - зашоренность и примитивность в постели, грубость и отсутствие внимания и нежности, перестал следить за собой и пр. Так вот эти именно обстоятельства стоит устранять.


 Ох ты ж, ведь же....:) С такой логической цепочкой можно, в пределе, вообще до уникальных выводов дойти. Как то, "в воровстве виноват сам обвораванный, потому что позволил себя обворовать" и тд.

Боже упаси, я не пытаюсь сказать, что в прекращении/разрыве отношений виноват кто-то один. Нет конечно. Но не стоит путать разрыв этих самых отношений и измены, в них же.

----------


## Anubis

Кстати, именно так иной раз и происходит - если человек своим раздолбайским поведением провоцирует вора (выставляя кошелек из заднего кармана, вместо того чтобы во внутренний класть, не запирая машину итп.). Ну сами подумайте - вот живут двое душа в душу и тут как гром среди ясного неба - измена и неверность. Не бывает так, от добра добра не ищут. Измена - знак определенных "неполадок" в отношениях.

----------


## taggart

> Ну сами подумайте - вот живут двое душа в душу и тут как гром среди ясного неба - измена и неверность. Не бывает так, от добра добра не ищут. Измена - знак определенных "неполадок" в отношениях.


 Хех... Гром случается, как провило, несколько/много позже ;].

Измена - *может быть* следствием _определенных "неполадок" в отношениях._ Но в подавляющем случае не является следствием, чего либо. И причины имеет совсем другие. Одно дело искать и исправлять, в себе, причины ссор/обид/разладов/непонимания - это да, никому не вредило. Но вот ходить за причинами предательства другого, к себе в душу - конечно очень логично, умно, выгодно и удобно..но только..для того кто изменил :_).

----------


## MAJLbIXA

> На ваш взгляд это глупость?


 Скорее *нет*, чем да...
Аргумент: смерть - это не глупость...значит, стоит того чтобы жить...жить с болью в душе/сердце - существовать...существовать = умирать, только заживо...скажете глупо?

----------


## Anubis

С последним тезиссом не согласен: существовать не равно умирать. Можно вполне себе просуществовать и протерпеть многие годы, потом боль от потери любимого человека забудется, потом и узнать не сможете в толпе лет через 10....она превратиться в обрюзгшую, неопрятную и сварливую бабу (или пропитого мужичка с пивным брюхом, заросшего волосами) - и ради этого "счастья" надо было себе башку об асфальт разбивать?  Тяжело и невыносимо существовать в условиях, к примеру, российской зоны и нацистского концлагеря, но и к этому привыкают, как ни странно.

----------


## stre10k

да нет, существовать = умереть... жизнь потому что чем определяется? не только поедданием сосисок по утрам, как я думаю... так вот если остального нет, то это уже не жизнь... а что тогда? только смерть остается... ну душевная, ясны пассатижи

----------


## MAJLbIXA

> С последним тезиссом не согласен: существовать не равно умирать. Можно вполне себе просуществовать и протерпеть многие годы, потом боль от потери любимого человека забудется, потом и узнать не сможете в толпе лет через 10....она превратиться в обрюзгшую, неопрятную и сварливую бабу (или пропитого мужичка с пивным брюхом, заросшего волосами) - и ради этого "счастья" надо было себе башку об асфальт разбивать?  Тяжело и невыносимо существовать в условиях, к примеру, российской зоны и нацистского концлагеря, но и к этому привыкают, как ни странно.


 Anubis,
...хех...интересный расклад)

Знаешь, можно много говорить на эту тему...просто слишком много мнений...все слишком по-разному чувствуют и рассуждают...

Я думаю, сама бы не суициднулась из-за любви...хотя...ситуевины разные бывают...

----------


## Ksu....

Знаете я знаю что такое любовь, поняла это совсем не давно! Что же касется су из-за любви, по-моему это глупо! Ты убешь не только себя но и человека который находился с тобой все это время! Просто любовь спасает людей, а не убивает!

----------


## Raz1el

> Просто любовь спасает людей, а не убивает!


 Мало ты о ней знаеш раз так говориш   :Smile:    она ж разная бывает, бывает спасает а бывает наоборот  :?

----------


## Антонина

Любовь - это наше все. Она (для меня лично) не может не спасти, ни убить, она может только быть или не быть. И если она есть внутри меня, то я существую как человек и как личность. А если ее нет - уже все равно, что меня убьет и как.

----------


## Raz1el

не ну тут обсуждать нет смысла, ибо для каждого правда своя. Каждый плюет со своей колокольни.

----------


## Undead

> не ну тут обсуждать нет смысла


 Глупость.

----------


## stinki

знаете,я здесь впервые..и никогда не думала что когда нибудь меня занесет на подобную страницу..но жизнь привела сюда.. мне 17..а жизни во мне нет.. он все убил.. я сидела на кухне в темноте ..ночь..мерцанье звезд..свет фонарей..передо мной-лезвие и всего 1 порез,одно решение, одно усилие воли отделяло от смерти.. от свободы и забвения..но друзья уберегли..после разговора с ним я сидела на кровати ..слезы текли я чувствовала , что я пропадаю.. теряю этот мир..я его больше не понимаю,не знаю что делать, куда идтикуда бежать, где найти спасение...а ему видимо было все равно.. я смотрела в окно на пустынную улицу.. так же была пуста моя душа..и яощутила ,что мне все равно:жить или нет..видеть свет или тьму ..открыть утром глаза или никогда не проснуться..и от этого мне стало страшно.. но меня уберегли мои друзья.. я падала ..но вновь поднималась меня больно ранили кровь била ключом но я зализывала раны..и ползла дальше..карабкаясь цепляясь за жизнь..бог дал ее и только он имеет право отобрать...я убеждала себя в этом,думая о близких и родных,не желая никому доставлять боли...а может быть просто не отважилась бы на такой шаг.. в любом случае я еще живу,точнее стараюсь..где моя душа? ее не осталось.. а она еще здесь? что будет дальше и когда я смогу радоваться солнцу,листве и радуге?будет ли такое вообще? я не знаю..но я живу..я надеюсь..я его больше никогда не увижу..он отобрал у меня полгода жизни..ноя не могу позволить отобрать ее целиком.. он этого не заслуживает,но сердце упорно отказывается прислушаться к разуму..никто не достоин твоих слез,а тот кто достоин не заставит тебя плакать..

----------


## Raz1el

господи боже... пфф... "он отобрал у меня пол года жизни... " да что такое пол года?  :?  пол года это тьфу и растереть! ничто твои жалкие пол года, если бы  года два он " отобрал" вот я б еще понял... слишком уж ты впечатлительная...

----------


## Антонина

С 13 лет до 18 лет я жила ради ублюдочного наркомана. пять лет отдала в руки ради любви. Чуешь разницу? никто не в состоянии забрать у тебя время, день, год или десять лет. Ты сама отдаешь ровно столько, сколько считаешь нужным. Скажи спасибо мировому порядку, что не пять лет и не всю жизнь. 

Кроме себя, винить нам некого.

----------


## Chro

суицид из-за любви совершают  особы очень впечатлительные, не старше средне/средне-специального образования. Возраст такой. все кажется важным и ярким.
кто-то сказал, что это первопричина. имхо. полностью поддерживаю

----------


## Chro

Антонина, неужели ты так долго его любила??

----------


## Ген

Пустой спор. Кто влюбился - все доводы бесполезны. Есть же люди, которые убивают годы жизни и даже убивают себя ради веры (а вот я не верю в Аллаха и не могу их понять - только теоретически).

----------


## Blackwinged

Скажите, а так ли уж часто случаются эти суициды из-за "любви"? Обычно все заканчивается парой шрамов поперек запястья. Шрамы зарастают, а "любовь" забывается...

----------


## Raz1el

> Обычно все заканчивается парой шрамов поперек запястья. Шрамы зарастают, а "любовь" забывается...


 Вот самое интересное, что так и есть... У меня вот друг один, влюблен был в мою одноклассницу, и резал се руки, просто резал чтоб о ней не думать... а щас уже успокоился... да я и сам так делал, токо разрезами вдоль,ну изза похожей проблемы, ну да эт не важно...   :Smile:  
Суть в том что когда то все равно эта неудавшаяся любовь забудется, а именно - тогда, когда жизнь наладится и все будет отлично.

----------


## Blackwinged

Это влюб-лен-ность!
А любовь... а любовь должна приносить счастье, а не боль. Иначе это не любовь, а черти что.

----------


## Ген

> Это влюб-лен-ность!
> А любовь... а любовь должна приносить счастье, а не боль. Иначе это не любовь, а черти что.


 А ты попробуй провести границу.
золотое правило пик-апа: "Скажешь, что не можешь без неё - схлопочешь ДОД", а соблюдёшь правило чувак - всё будет тип-топ - извините, но это на мой слух звучит пошло, как бы там ни было на самом деле.
И что такое любовь - это когда она тебе дала? Или когда тебе с ней легко болтать, как с некрасивой но прикольной подружкой? Или когда ты перед ней ни разу не облажался и она тоже соблюла все приличия?

----------


## Рон

> Это влюб-лен-ность!
> А любовь... а любовь должна приносить счастье, а не боль. Иначе это не любовь, а черти что.


 Ну вот с этим не очень согласен. То есть имхо любовь сама по себе не может приносить ничего кроме счастья, но вот то, что из неё может следовать...



> И что такое любовь - это когда она тебе дала? Или когда тебе с ней легко болтать, как с некрасивой но прикольной подружкой? Или когда ты перед ней ни разу не облажался и она тоже соблюла все приличия?


 Описать это чувство, на мой взгляд, очень сложно. Но из тех описаний, которые я слышал/видел, мне показалось наиболее точным описание, данное Дельфином в одноимённой песне.

----------


## Ген

Очень многие люди (даже учёные) упрекают русский язык в неточности. Мы и вправду называем всё одним словом - Любовь. А древние греки разлицали чуть лине с дюжину видов любви.

----------


## taggart

> золотое правило пик-апа: "Скажешь, что не можешь без неё - схлопочешь ДОД", а соблюдёшь правило чувак - всё будет тип-топ - извините, но это на мой слух звучит пошло, как бы там ни было на самом деле.


 //пьяно-сонный голос с "дубка"//

Да бред это конкретный. 3 с хреном года говорил.. И, о чудо (wtf, фантастика, ёп..онский магнитофон) отношения вовсе не это убило.

А насчет _пик-апа_ - Вы (не Вы лично, а вообще..) "залюбили" уже.. Вся эта хреномантия работает только с очень молодыми и ту..глупыми;), либо с конкретно "умственно отсталыми".

----------


## Ген

да не, эт я к слову. Вообще Любовь на мой взгляд одна - это то, что заставляет тебя стать лучше. Как и любые человеческие отношения

----------


## stinki

я думала что найду здесь понимание я встретила все тоже безразличие,видя как люди попусту болтают толком не понимая,о чем они говорят

----------


## Ген

> я думала что найду здесь понимание я встретила все тоже безразличие,видя как люди попусту болтают толком не понимая,о чем они говорят


 Объясни. Что ты хотела? Чтоб тебе сказали общие фразы? Господи, да хочешь я тебе список составлю, что говорят в утешение.
 откуда такое желание, чтобы занимаьлись только тобой и говорили только в том русле, как ты себе представляла.
  Да ещё с претензией на нашу тупость.

----------


## Blackwinged

Мы пустозвоны.

----------


## Ген

> Мы пустозвоны.


 Тщеблуды.

----------


## grey

давайте не будем отклоняться от темы. а если хочеться то не будете ли так любезны создать новую тему

----------


## Stalker

Люблю одну девчёнку,были вместе больше года....,и расстались...Всё отдавал ей...,она стала смыслом моей жизни.....Теперь "его" нет...Больше неверю во взаимную любовь и невижу смысла в жизни в которой НЕТ любви...

----------


## Anubis

Ну и что? Живут же люди и вовсе без любви (например, я :Smile: ) Невесело, конечно, но жить можно.

----------


## GanibaL

> Ну и что? Живут же люди и вовсе без любви (например, я) Невесело, конечно, но жить можно.


   Да без любви можно жить и очень хорошо,тем более весело.Нельзя как раз жить весело,если ты влюблен,но сука безответно.Вот это жесть.
   Представляешь как больно,если тебя головой прижали к стене так,что ты выбраться не можешь,и лупят монтировкой прямо по роже...Вот тебе дико больно,но выбраться не можешь,хотя понимаешь,от лица ничего скоро не останется.Попробуй представь себе таку картину.    
   Безответная любовь это тоже самое,только болит не там,зато сильнее и гораздо дольше...Иногда эта боль длиной в жизнь,какой короткой она не была бы.

----------


## taggart

> Да без любви можно жить и очень хорошо,тем более весело.Нельзя как раз жить весело,если ты влюблен,но сука безответно.Вот это жесть. 
> Представляешь как больно,если тебя головой прижали к стене так,что ты выбраться не можешь,и лупят монтировкой прямо по роже...Вот тебе дико больно,но выбраться не можешь,хотя понимаешь,от лица ничего скоро не останется.Попробуй представь себе таку картину. 
> Безответная любовь это тоже самое,только болит не там,зато сильнее и гораздо дольше...Иногда эта боль длиной в жизнь,какой короткой она не была бы.


 Ну-ну. Мне больше как-то представляется "аффтор с апстеной". "Бился! Бьюсь и буду биться! Буду, буду, буду!!!" ©. Ну бейтесь..если нравится. "безответная любовь".."сало в шоколаде", млин. Никто никого не заставляет и заставить не может кого-то ""безответно"" любить.




> Люблю одну девчёнку,были вместе больше года....,и расстались...Всё отдавал ей...,она стала смыслом моей жизни.....Теперь "его" нет...Больше неверю во взаимную любовь и невижу смысла в жизни в которой НЕТ любви...


 Год - начало. Два - не срок. Три - урок.. ;). "Баян" про царя Соломона написать, или Вы знаете?

----------


## ToT_kotorii_ymret

хаха Любви ваще нету  её придумали люди которым приходилось выходить замуж за некрасивых и они говорили - я его нелюблю!
Но есть Желание данное природой  сильное желание оттрахать или меннее сильное просто обнять поцеловать полежать вместе и т.д.  Но вот когда есть Желание а тебе недают это херово , это давит и весит грузом что приводит к суицыду

----------


## taggart

> хаха Любви ваще нету её придумали люди которым приходилось выходить замуж за некрасивых и они говорили - я его нелюблю! Но есть Желание данное природой сильное желание оттрахать или меннее сильное просто обнять поцеловать полежать вместе и т.д. Но вот когда есть Желание а тебе недают это херово , это давит и весит грузом что приводит к суицыду


 Як цуп цоп..... Как всё просто-то оказывается. Кроме физиологии ничего нет? Тогда в чем проблема? Иди, простите за фамильярность, утрахайся до посинения - вот тебе и щасье настанет. Кто мешает-то? Если Ваша проблема столь "проста".

А раз нет - значит не в физиологии вовсе дело..? Ну и не надо тогда таких предъяв делать.

_Стойкость заключается в том, что бы признавать Факты, даже тогда, когда они не в Вашу пользу._

----------


## ToT_kotorii_ymret

> Як цуп цоп..... Как всё просто-то оказывается. Кроме физиологии ничего нет? Тогда в чем проблема? Иди, простите за фамильярность, утрахайся до посинения - вот тебе и щасье настанет. Кто мешает-то? Если Ваша проблема столь "проста". 
> 
> А раз нет - значит не в физиологии вовсе дело..? Ну и не надо тогда таких предъяв делать.


 Бред написал.Любовь только физиологическое вличение , просто люди накручивают себе что то другое насмотревшись фильмов , начитавшись книг , да и всюду а головой подумать никак что на самом деле любовь тоже что и курение , некуриш-хочеться , покуриш-отлегло навремя.

----------


## taggart

> Бред написал


 Обоснуй, для начала.

---

Если у Вас остро стоит проблема физиологической удовлетворенности и для Вас это крайне важно - тогда в чём проблема? Я просто не очень понимаю как это возможно в принципе. В чём логика? Потрудитесь проиллюстрировать.

----------


## ToT_kotorii_ymret

чё мы мыслеми бросаемся давай по суровому, по научному , по уму сможеш дать определение любви ?? а если нет тогда как ты можеш говорить о том чего незнаеш ??

----------


## taggart

> чё мы мыслеми бросаемся давай по суровому, по научному , по уму сможеш дать определение любви ?? а если нет тогда как ты можеш говорить о том чего незнаеш ??


 Простите, я владею только двумя языками. Русским и Английским. ;/.

---




> Любовь только физиологическое вличение , просто люди накручивают себе что то другое насмотревшись фильмов , начитавшись книг , да и всюду а головой подумать никак что на самом деле любовь тоже что и курение , некуриш-хочеться , покуриш-отлегло навремя.


 А зачем собственно спорить? Проверь и всё ясно станет.

"только физиологическое вличение" - отлично. Вперёд.

Если от воплощения "физиологического вличения" - у тебя "отляжет" и жить "станет лучше, жить станет веселее" - рад за Вас, но дискуссию видимо придется продолжить в теме "_Может ли животное совершить самоубийство?_".. В действительности - физиология штука конечно приятная и полезная :). Но только когда как part of, а не самоцель. Самоцель такая Н-И-Ч-Е-Г-О не даёт.

----------


## ToT_kotorii_ymret

ты ваще бредятену пишеш спрашываю одно а ты пишеш другое ты буквы видеш или МОЖЕТ МНЕ ТАК ПИСАТЬ
обидеть нехочу просто разговор нестыковываеться как будто мы на разных языках разгавариваем ,смешно . Ты усиленно критикуеш моё определение Любви а сам свою точку зрения непредоставил ... буть добр..

----------


## taggart

*Любовь:* это

- Интенсивное, стойкое чувство сильной привязанности, симпатии. 
- По психоанализу, эмоция, подлежащая сублимации или торможению, эквивалент Либидо. 
- Сильное позитивное чувство к какому-либо объекту.
- Глубокая эмоционально-личностная связь.

----------


## ToT_kotorii_ymret

> - Интенсивное, стойкое чувство сильной привязанности, симпатии. 
> - По психоанализу, эмоция, подлежащая сублимации или торможению, эквивалент Либидо. 
> - Сильное позитивное чувство к какому-либо объекту. 
> - Глубокая эмоционально-личностная связь.


 Warning!Botan detected!Сори мы и вправду говорим на разных языках

----------


## taggart

> Warning!Botan detected!


 Sure :) Вот только мне-то, отнюдь, не хронический недотрах© жить спокойно мешает.




> Сори мы и вправду говорим на разных языках


 Понимаете.. Если бы Вы поставили вопрос, несколько иначе, т.е., примерно "я не верю в любовь, мне плевать на любовь. верю в физиологию и больше мне ничего не надо" - ну отлично, слова бы не сказал. Каждому своё.

Но к сожалению, я увидил только максимализм и агрессию разочарованного человека который не то что в любовь.. А в себя то поверить не состоянии. Это только пример не более того, но допустим тот факт что у Вас нет миллиона евро - совсем не говорит о том, что его нет в природе или что обладать им так уж плохо. Тоже самое и здесь.

Не ставил целью Вас огорчить, поэтому всех благ и повзрослеть "в правильном направлении", в психологическом плане конечно. На чей либо физический возраст мне довольно всё равно.

dispute closed.

----------


## ToT_kotorii_ymret

блин так и охота это всё откаментировать ,но ты как банный лист, баюсь неотстанеш от меня

----------


## ToT_kotorii_ymret

ботан - в моём понятии человек заучка , который пол жизни просидел в библеотеке , на первых партах , который жизни не нюхал а пытаеться когото учить...много читать вредно иногда нужно сходить вдарить с друзьми "по пивку" и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## taggart

del..., за отсутвием реакции. => ЛС.




> ты как банный лист, баюсь неотстанеш от меня


 Кому ты нужен-та?)) Проблема только в том, что за языком здесь начали не следить Вы, а не я.


-----

*Любовь* — отношение, основанное на добровольном самоотречении. Чаще всего используется для обозначения отношений между людьми, однако бывает любовь к идеям и предметам. Любовь следует отличать как от взаимовыгодных партнерских (дружеских) отношений, так и от мании (паранойи) — слепой безотчетной одержимости. В любви важно понятие свободного избранничества и самоотречения, доходящего в крайних проявлениях до взаимного самоубийства (ср. гибель Ромео и Джульетты в западной традиции или митиюки — в японской).

----------


## GanibaL

> Да без любви можно жить и очень хорошо,тем более весело.Нельзя как раз жить весело,если ты влюблен,но сука безответно.Вот это жесть. 
> Представляешь как больно,если тебя головой прижали к стене так,что ты выбраться не можешь,и лупят монтировкой прямо по роже...Вот тебе дико больно,но выбраться не можешь,хотя понимаешь,от лица ничего скоро не останется.Попробуй представь себе таку картину. 
> Безответная любовь это тоже самое,только болит не там,зато сильнее и гораздо дольше...Иногда эта боль длиной в жизнь,какой короткой она не была бы.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Ну-ну. Мне больше как-то представляется "аффтор с апстеной". "Бился! Бьюсь и буду биться! Буду, буду, буду!!!" ©. Ну бейтесь..если нравится. "безответная любовь".."сало в шоколаде", млин. Никто никого не заставляет и заставить не может кого-то ""безответно"" любить.


    По-моему ты глупый.А ещё ты меня дико раздражаешь,но мы щаз не об этом.Просто реально бесит,когда человек понимает только свои проблемы,и считает остальные иллюзией.Извини пожалуйста за грубость,но этим постом ты это заслужил.
    Да не может никто заставить безответно любить,ты сам влюбляешься.Понимаешь в чем вся херня?Да не понимаешь ты.Я не собираюсь прыгать с крыши из-за безответной любви,я прыгну с крыши по другим причинам,правда безответная любовь в причинах этих тоже будет присутствовать.Эт если я конечно прыгну,я пока не знаю ничего.
   Вообще любовь злая штука,хотя и очень примитивная.Любовь - признак слабости,жесткой слабости.Было время,когда мне удавалось х*й положить на эту любовь,я просто очень хитрый.Я и нидавно тоже положил тот самый болт на это дело,но просто ничего не забывается.
   Короче,друг,я за тебя рад.Я не шучу.Ты чуточку счастливее чем многие из присутствующих на этом форуме.Но: не зарекайся.

----------


## taggart

> Просто реально бесит,когда человек понимает только свои проблемы,и считает остальные иллюзией.


 Хмм..а кто спорит? Я говорил только про "ситуацию в вакуме". А в остальном всё верно - свои проблемы кажутся "важными", а остальные "так, фихня". При том, что я про свои проблемы точно так же знаю, что они есть фихня. Только болит от этого не меньше.

Ещё раз - я рассматривал "безответную любовь" как _понятие_ и _явление_, но не как лично твою/чью-то беду. Упаси госсподи мне считать чьи-то проблемы глупыми или ничтожными, а тем более смеяться над этим. Про заведомо абсурдные ситуации я не говорю.

----------


## taggart

Тут скорее другое... ну вот пример:
При переходе дороги человека сбила машина.. Кто виноват? Генри Форд? Да нет, виноваты неосмотрительность человека, невнимание водителя, стечение обстоятельств, погодные условия и куча других мелких деталей.

Так и тут - во всех "неудачных амурных историях", с моей точки зрения, виновата далеко не Лубовь, как понятие.




> Да не понимаешь ты.


 Да..я не понимаю. Это не я, а наверное "брат Богдан"?, три года назад, семь месяцев делал только три вещи - пил, сидел у батареи и резал руки (не вены.).. от "печальной" любви.. Только виноват-то во всем этом, в первую очередь, я сам и мое мировосприятие и баранье желание этому восприятию следовать. Но никак не "любовь".

---

Просто я не ленюсь искать корень проблемы* в себе и не стесняюсь принять обстоятельсва и чужие поступки такими какие они есть. А не сваливать всё на что угодно, лиж бы "все ..., один я дартаньян". *- правда это ещё не значит, что увидив проблему я поступлю "по уму", а не "по свойму".

---




> По-моему ты глупый.А ещё ты меня дико раздражаешь.


 Спасибо. Нет, правда. Это лучьшее что я услышал в свой адрес за сегодня. Нет, не стоит думать, что всё остально, из того что я услышал, было, объективно хуже этого. Просто причины такой реакции вполне очевидны.. И они меня не могут, не радовать.

----------


## taggart

Да, и ещё... Господа хаятели любви, сторонники маргинальных отношений и проч. Ставлю 1 к 10, что стоит только случиться такой оказии, что Вами заинтересуется сколь-либо стоящая девушка - пароль сюда Вы вспомните не раньше чем она вами интересоваться перестанет :_).

1) никого лично не имею ввиду, речь только про общее положение.
2) совсем не обязательно отвечать, мне ведь, в общем, всё равно.. себя спросите лучше.
+ 3) ответы в стиле "по себе судишь?" - улыбнут..но вот смысловая нагрузка..так что в ЛС, пожалуйста, если очень приспичит )

----------


## taggart

> не, не думаю что одна лишь девушка придаст силы разгрести все то говно что скопилось в жизни


 Не, ну если одна не придаст.... то и десять не помогут  :lol:
Только я и не имел ввиду, что "отношения" это лек-во от всего и для всех 696 пользователей. Нет конечно.

----------


## Smex

Любовь даёт энергию.дикую,мощную...
только её контролировать нужно.или она тебя самого убьёт.
опасно...

----------


## Painkiller

> ботан - в моём понятии человек заучка , который пол жизни просидел в библеотеке , на первых партах , который жизни не нюхал а пытаеться когото учить...много читать вредно иногда нужно сходить вдарить с друзьми "по пивку" и т.д. и т.п.


 Ой ептиматьнах...  :Big Grin:  Разве плохо сидеть в библиотеке?Там очень спокойная обстановка, целый склад знаний, который можно применить, а ты если не прочел ни одной книжки, а провел на улице всю жизнь думаешь больше знаешь или ты готов с великими людьми поспорить?Дерзай!

----------


## GanibaL

> Сообщение от ToT_kotorii_ymret
> 
> ботан - в моём понятии человек заучка , который пол жизни просидел в библеотеке , на первых партах , который жизни не нюхал а пытаеться когото учить...много читать вредно иногда нужно сходить вдарить с друзьми "по пивку" и т.д. и т.п.
> 
> 
>  Ой ептиматьнах...  Разве плохо сидеть в библиотеке?Там очень спокойная обстановка, целый склад знаний, который можно применить, а ты если не прочел ни одной книжки, а провел на улице всю жизнь думаешь больше знаешь или ты готов с великими людьми поспорить?Дерзай!


    Да ты сколько книжек не читай,с великими людьми не поспоришь.А жизнь учит сама по себе,и художественная литература в ней тебе никак не поможет.

----------


## Painkiller

Я тоже в электронном читаю, однако из прочитанного всегда делаю выводы.Художественная литература не дает гнить мозгам...Нельзя ее недооценивать.Литература и есть мой учитель.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

мда.... су из-за любви... это уже дело каждого... тут же дело не в глупости, а в вере, в смысле жизни... кто-то видит смысл жизни в любви и готов умереть за нее... вот как ромео и джульетта... непонимаю, откуда вообще тут столько людей, не верящих в любовь??? а из-за чего же еще подыхать? конечно, можно понять чьи-то филосовские наработки, но маловато для реальной мотивации к су... это, может, как смерть за честь; за обещание, на вечную совместную жизнь, для веры... даже для самого себя... доказать самому себе, что ты веришь в любовь, что ты ее любишь и только ее... и обратно ничего не воротить... да и много чего еще может быть... мне вот тут в голову мысли лезут... вот подруги жалуются, почему же так мало парней способны на любовь... так в том-то и дело... что большинство тех, кто способен, уже кинули... и все... на то она и любовь... мрут такие люди как мухи... а  зато на небесах - благодать... я вот, вообще, думаю, что нет на земле любви... +1 причина к су из-за любви... не от сожаления, а к поиску... "надежда была и осталась напрасной, она капает на пол липкой жидкостью красной..."

----------


## XXL

Можно я тоже выскажусь?

Мне кажется, что суицид из-за любви - глупость, но это отнюдь не значит, что совершающий его - глупец. Просто человеку очень больно и он не верит, что когда-нибудь станет легче. Хорошо, если он находит в себе силы перетерпеть эту боль или рядом оказывается кто-то способный поддержать в трудную минуту. А легче станет, обязательно, я через это проходила неоднократно.

----------


## Gloomy_girl

Скорее суицид вероятнее из за отсутствия любви  :cry:

----------


## Никинтос

> На ваш взгляд это глупость?
> Ко мне это никак не относится...


 Многие говорят, что глупость. Но кто так говорит? В основном те, кто не испытал на себе чувство настоящей любви.
По моему мнению и убеждению, суицид – вообще фигня полнейшая. Вот

----------


## Anubis

В целом -это просто влияние мгновенных эмоций, когда кажется, что без любимой и свет не мил. Но потом это пройдет, так что главное перетерпеть первое время, чтоб глупостей не наделать. Кроме того, одна любовь прошла, но может наступить и другая, нельзя на 100% это исключать, а так вы лишаете себя этого шанса.

----------


## Killer

Любовь.У меня 2 прблемы.

1.Деньги.Я поставил перед собой цель стать миллионером.Да такая тупая мечта,но за годы я не приблизился к ней ни на шаг.Пусто.Сейчас у меня доход, где то 50-100 тысяч гринов в год,но это пыль,такими темпами мне нужно еще лет 100 не меньше.

2.Любовь.Неразделенная.Чувство тянется годами.Стоит мне остановиться и перед глазами она.Схожу с ума.Ад.

Всем решить свои проблемы,всем удачи.
Ухожу(пока временно).

----------


## Anubis

Ну 100 К это ОЧЕНЬ недурно, большинство посетителей  этого, да и не только этого ресурса (исключая разве что форумы типа bankir.ru или e-xecutive.ru, вот уж где позитиффа набираться, кстати :Smile: )  могут только мечтать о таком доходе. Мне бы лично этого полностью хватило для нормальной жизни (в части финансового обеспечения, духовные потребности я б уж тогда как нибудь сам удовлетворил)  и ничего больше было бы и не надо - возможность купить приличное жилье, путешествовать по миру, собрать хорошую библиотеку - что еще надо для счастья в материальном отношении? Нафих лимон-то  и более? Благотворительностью заниматься, дрожать над графиками движения фондового рынка опасаясь за сбережения в ПИФах и акциях, не говоря уже о бандитизме и криминале?

----------


## GanibaL

> Сейчас у меня доход, где то 50-100 тысяч гринов в год


    У нас средняя зарплата по России 1.5 - 2 куска зелени в год. По Москве - 700-800 гринов в месяц... Извини,если ты зарабатываешь до 100к в год - ты успешный человек,очень успешный. Ты можешь себе найти любую причину, что б доказать что твоя жизнь лажа, но эту сразу отметай. Ты после года работы можешь купить себе любую иномарку, после еще одного года - отличный ремонт в квартире и т.д. У тебя нет никаких проблем в материальном плане.

----------


## Anubis

Кому суп несолон, а кому жемчуг мелок :lol:

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

я люблю одного человека....люблю везответно...уже полгода...сегодня встретились....поговорила с ним, еще дать шанс он не хочет....итог: мое желание умереть усилилось... :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Любовь - самое прекрасное чувство в жизни любого человека и не каждому дано познать это чувство. Но при этом эта же любовь - самый частый мотив самоубийства. Так почему же добродетель превращается в зло???

----------


## истерика

мне кажца...что глупо лишать ся жизни из-за кого то....хотя..иногда это единственный выход..всё ведь на эмоциях..с одной стороны глупо и жалко..а с другой..прекрасно понимаю..но ни один человек не достоин того, чтобы из-за него прощались с жизнью..

----------


## Anubis

Вот в любви су точно не может бытьединственным выходом, в отличие от ссмертельной бодлезни, скажем. Я не могу себе такого представить. Если вы расстались - значит неспророста, все равно не смогли бы жить вместе,только изводили бы друг друга.

----------


## сашок

суицид никогда и ни по какой причине не является глупостью-
это неоспоримый факт.
человек принял решение- человек его осуществил-
это ли не проявления разумности?
глупость же это когда веришь и следуешь другим больше чем самому себе, когда видишь прямую дорожку , но идешь в обход,
когда отказываешь себе в своих искренних желаниях и т.д.
разумеется речь не идет о случаях суицида в состоянии аффекта или по причине тяжких психических расстройств.

----------


## DeN9145

Сашок- "суицид никогда и ни по какой причине не является глупостью- это неоспоримый факт."  - глупости. весь сайт об этом спорит... Добавляй плиз ИМХО, под подписью, чтобы судить нужно что- то понимать,- иначе остерегись резких высказываний ........



зы: что такое "любишь долго"  - это сколько?? день, год, сто жизней???
ззы:все проходит пройдет и это

----------


## Pain

Я с радостью умерла бы из-за кого то, лишь бы найти того, ради которого можно умереть... :Smile:

----------


## Agains

DeN9145-Может и до старости не пройти.Мне рассказывали про деда которому 60.Он всю жизнь страдает из-за того что когда ему было 25 лет жена от него ушла.И лет до 40 он её вернуть пытался.Щас пьёт сильно.И табиркулёзом болеет

----------


## NoNaMe

Глупость - неадекватное решение или действие(блин, плохо помню).

НЕАДЕКВАТНОСТЬ - (лат. adaequatus - приравненный). Несоответствие отдельных психических проявлений внешним обстоятельствам, ситуации, например, эмоциональная неадекватность при шизофрении

суицид не всегда соответствует внешним обстоятельствам(само это соответствие закреплено житейскими нормами(!)).

К сожалению это соответствие(адекватность) определяет большее число людей. Но к счастью это большее число людей можно организовать вокруг себя.

Короче если вокруг тебя все дальтоники(допустим мир состоит только из них), а ты не дальтоник, то ты неадекватен.

Многим людям важно быть адекватными(важно чтобы кто-то тебя понимал), поэтому если они неадекватны в одном обществе они переходят в другое, как мы.

И вообще вопрос глупость-неглупость меня не колышит, если решу, то сделаю.




> человек принял решение- человек его осуществил- 
> это ли не проявления разумности?


 Но это не относится к вопросу глупость ли сам суицид, тут ты говоришь только об адеватности решения самого по себе.

p.s. надо бы на каком нибудь стороннем форуме этот вопрос задать, тоже наверное к однозначному решению не придут.

----------


## Freezer2007

*NoNaMe*
Можно зделать вывод что глупость - это просто другой тип мышления(построения логических цепочек или просто логики).=>
Глупость для одного человека является нормальной для другого.
Ты это имел в виду?
но как же тогда нелогическое поведение. Является ли оно глупостью?
Ведь любовь - чувство,а чувства человека в большинстве своём нелогичны.

----------


## NoNaMe

> Можно зделать вывод что глупость - это просто другой тип мышления(построения логических цепочек или просто логики).=>


 Не совсем. Но объяснить не могу.
И...глупость - это не тип мышления, это результат мышления.



> Глупость для одного человека является нормальной для другого.


 Да.



> но как же тогда нелогическое поведение. Является ли оно глупостью?


 Нелогичным поведением считаются и ритуальные танцы, заклинания и другие подобные действия. Но их не считают глупыми те, кто в них верит.
Тут скорее вопрос насколько принято данное нелогичное поведение в обществе.

----------


## BlackBlood

как говорит мой друг Любви нет есть привязвность ( хотя сам он уже засомневался в этом)

----------


## сашок

любовь есть 
счастье есть
жизнь есть
-- Для всех ... и 
--- Нет лишенных сих благостей,
---- Не было и не будет

----------


## истерика

это не глуопсть..это от безисходности..я всё решила..и выбрала способ...надеюсь получится...потому что не хочу жить без него...вот и всё...

----------


## noch

я больше не хочу жить, просто не вижу больше другого выхода!!!

----------


## noch

*истерика*, расскажи свою ситуацию...

----------


## BlackBlood

> это не глуопсть..это от безисходности..я всё решила..и выбрала способ...надеюсь получится...потому что не хочу жить без него...вот и всё...


 удачи

----------


## noch

*BlackBlood*, а как ты считаешь, су из-за любви

----------


## noch

...глупость?

----------


## BlackBlood

да

----------


## Anubis

Ну представьте, что человек с которым вы бы хотели быть вместе, пошел бы вам навстречу и вы были бы вместе, хотя с его/ее стороны особой любви бы не было....и что? Это были бы сплошные скандалы и разочарования...так что как говоривал Уайльд "Бойтесь своих желаний, они могут осуществиться".

----------


## BlackBlood

> Ну представьте, что человек с которым вы бы хотели быть вместе, пошел бы вам навстречу и вы были бы вместе, хотя с его/ее стороны особой любви бы не было....и что? Это были бы сплошные скандалы и разочарования...так что как говоривал Уайльд "Бойтесь своих желаний, они могут осуществиться".


 Любовь через силу. Не надо  заставлять.

----------


## Эксперт Печали

любовь - просто одна из причин....

----------


## Freezer2007

... и часто не основная

----------


## Эксперт Печали

Но для многих весьма существенная, да и от любви многое зависит
....ведь есть же не только любовь, а лишь ее иллюзия : симпатия, увлечение, сексуальное желание , страсть...а есть настоящая искренняя любовь на всю жизнь

----------


## Lena

Все прочитала, осилила  :Smile:  
 На мой взгляд СУ из-за любви это по большей части подростковое... Я знаю одну женщину, вернее две, которые всю свою жизнь безответно любили своих мужчин. По сей день любят и никого другого в постели и в сердце незнают.  Вот это действительно любовь...!!!
 А покончить собой или попытаться- все сочтут глупостью. После смерти такого человека во-первых все быстро забудут, во-вторых: думаете ктото скажет "бедная, отмучалась"- не а , нифига, знаю, видела, скажут так: "ой пришибленная... из-за кого? из-за этого придурка... А мать с отцом... о них она  думала? ДЛЯ нее этот член больше сделал, чем родители? Почему о нем думала, а не о родных?" Так и будет. И после смерти мало кто (врятли кто) хорошим словом вспомнит. 
 Я понимаю, что вам то пофиг, что о вас после смерти думать будут... а мне не все равно. Я раньше думала только о себе, тогда и убивалась от проблем любовных, а сейчас ненайдется тот человек, кто меня в гроб положит. Скорее мысли такие приходят от тяжести в душе, от безвыходности и страха перед будущим. Но сказать, что я его люблю, а он меня нет, потому и ухожу из жизни- это не для меня. Я всегда найду, что сделать, как привлечь,... иначе, как женщине, грош мне цена!

----------


## Anubis

Во-во, поддерживаю. Да и вообще сама постановка вопроса абсурдная, ведь любовь, пусть даже и односторонняя - великое счастье, а из-за неё убиваться...хммм...все равно что убиться из-за здоровья или из-за богатства. Считаете, что не сможете быть вместе - любите платонически, это может в вас какие-то творческие качества разбудить, вспомните хотя бы историю Данте и Беатриче, которую поэт всего лишь видел несколько раз, но зато посвятил ей сонеты, которыми и через 600 лет зачитываются...а вы говорите, су...

----------


## noch

я, к примеру, просто не могу быть с любимым человеком, т.к. из-за этого я потеряю не менее любимых людей! где выход? я его не нашла!

----------


## Anubis

А у вас что, как у Монтекки с Капулетти ситуация?)) Уйдешь к любимому - проклянет родня? Или как?

----------


## noch

*Anubis*, совершенно точно!

----------


## Lena

*noch* это стандартная ситуация. У многих такая проблема. А тот парень сделает тоже, что и Вы ради вашей  любви?

----------


## Anubis

Что-то я слабо себе это представляю, средневековье какое-то "принцесса полюбила простолюдина". Сейчас немного иные времена и "отцовского блогословения" на брак или говоря языком протокола "сожительство " не требуется. Хотите жить вместе - живите, что такого непреодолимого тут может быть?

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*noch*, ваша ситуация действительно сложная. Я знаю, что это такое. Мне было полностью запрещено общение с одним молодым человеком. Я выбрала семью. Если вы сможете найти решение, положительное со всех сторон, вы совершите чудо. Даже Ромео и Джульетта не смогли найти выхода!

----------


## ViCH

Это тяжело не умереть из-за любви... Если по настоящему любишь то жизнь очень становиться положительно эмоциональной, а если же ты не видишь никакой отдачи от любви, то это очень тяжело... Когда человек причиняет боль своим равнодушием, то не видишь ничего кроме смерти... Безысходнось... Хочется убить себя и ее...

----------


## Voluntaria

Мое мнение,что это глупость..встретишь другого более достойного тебя человека,нежели убиваться будешь из-за какого-то урода..(на собственном опыте знаю)

----------


## Вия

а я считаю нет...т.к если эта любовь безответна и уже ничто не помогает...тада зачем мучить и себя и возможно других?хотя и за тобой возможно потом уйдут,те кто действительно тебя любят.(((

----------


## Freezer2007

*Вия*
полностью согласен,
Любовь безответна,нехочу доставлять другим проблемы,понимаю что надо просто уйти уступив дорогу другим, но она сказала что если меня не станет ей будет больно,а это для мя хуже всего

----------


## Вия

а жить и мучаться из-за этого просто невыносимо(((

----------


## Freezer2007

*Вия*
да, очень больно :cry:

----------


## Вия

мне вот интересно...это и есть?конец?такое состояние?между любовью и смертью?(((

----------


## Freezer2007

не знаю! Мне помогает никотин, накурился и всё стало по*уй. И спорт отдаюсь на все 100, на время тренеровки забываю о ней.

----------


## Боярд

Забей на никотин, оставь спорт...я бросил, теперь навсегда

----------


## Вия

а тебе не тяжело?никотин и спорт?я неделю назад закурила...((и не помогает...жаль.а бросить...но вдруг поможет?в общем здохну быстрей хотяб.)p.s:ненавижу спортом заниматься.))))

----------


## NoNaMe

какой нафиг никотин, какой нафиг спорт, только цвет крови даст почувствовать, что ты живой.
Не надо себя убивать, надо лишь почувствовать, что ты жив и тебе на всё пох.

p.s. вот блин, рекомендую, чего сам не знаю.

----------


## bugfly

Нужно разделять любовь и зависимость, из-за любви убиваться не будешь, а вот из-за зависимости очень даже, в данном понимании (если так представить ситуацию) конечно Су - это глупость.

----------


## Freezer2007

*NoNaMe*
кровь се часто пускаю на руке уже шрамов дофига,Физически живой,не спорю, морально - здох безповоротно(((((
*bugfly*
*из-за любви убиваться не будешь*
Аргументируй. Почему? 
Я убить ся в принципе ща и *не могу*, ей будет больно,(кто ща напишет что мне будет пох после того как уйду,знаю такой комент последует,или должен был последовать,отвечаю)мне не пох щас,еслиб я не осознавал что ей будет больно может я и пошёл на это, но так немогу.

----------


## Вия

кст.из-за любви тоже убиваешься...и причём хуже мне так кажеться чем от зависимости(((

----------


## сашок

любовь это счастье-
разве счастливые о смерти думают?
любовь это щедрость-
вряд ли поспоришь с тем , что Любовь Дарят.
любовь это не эгоизм.
любящий человек счастлив (не только уже, а именно) тем,
что он испытывает это замечательное чувство.
любовь дарят тому, кого любят , а не требуют. это аксиома.
другие же : эгоистические , обиженные , зависимые , приземленные, потребительские , бытовые и пр. мотиваторы 
Не имеют к любви никакого отношения - это другие чувства.
любовь может быть взаимной - но это не обязательное условие того, чтобы быть счастливым в любви .
жить счастливо , любя, - реальность , а не миф.
любя именно в смысле: дарящим любовь и получающим от этого ни с чем не сравнимое удовольствие и радость.
человек может ответить взаимным чувством , может и не ответить,
что ничуть не помешает любить именно вам:
любовь живет именно в вашем сердце , а не в сердце того человека , которого любишь .
и только лишь живя в сердце , она дарит счастье и все остальные положительные эмоции .
образно , но смысл , я думаю, ясен.
если же чувство идет от головы , после обработки разумом,
когда появляються все эти разумные ( возвратности , отдачи , внимания и пр.) требования для подтверждения , утверждения или же других целей - стоит понимать что к обсуждаемому светлому чувству , эти не тем местом рожденные чувства , отношения никакого увы не имеют. это другие чувства. и к ним должно быть другое отношение , другое внимание и другая оценка значимости.
возвращаясь к теме можно отметить:
от любви не умирают - настаящаю любовь живет и после смерти , в том числе и смерти любимого человека.
не потому что ему будет горестно от того, что и  вы последуете вслед, или же других морально- этических мотиваторов и оправданий ,
но потому что вы и после смерти продолжите дарить ему свою любовь. в этом смысле смерть - не преграда. и возможность счастливой жизни в любви она (смерть) также оборвать не способна.
это может звучать как метафизика , но , убежден, что реальность такова. при этом ничего зазорного и предосудительного в возникновении другой любви к другому человеку - нет.
в тоже время суицид по причинам связанным с чувством разумом названным любовью , если он внутренне оправдан человеком , на него идущим, никак нельзя назвать глупостью , слабостью или же другими унижающими (уничтожающими) словами , не имеющими к вопросу никакого отношения .
очень согласен с подписью гражданина stre10k:
"Первое правило суицидников: никто и никогда не в праве осуждать чужую причину как недостаточную. "
и все же можно прислушаться к своим чувствам,
 а не к тому что от них остаеться после осмысления
(придачи якобы здавых определений и акцентов) разумом:
чувства всегда оправдывают жизнь , а не толкают к смерти.
они и есть по сути жизнь.
применительно к обсуждаемой теме можно переиначить:
они и есть Выход.
пожелаю вам , чтобы "сердце билось громче , чем искриться разум" .

----------


## Freezer2007

*сашок*
Когда понимаешь что из-за своей любви не можеш быть с тем кого любишь,жинь наполняется болью и пустотой

----------


## Вия

freezer2007 полностью с тобой согласна..(((

----------


## bugfly

*Freezer2007*  Всё гораздо проще, когда любишь - нет зависимости, нет осуждения за то что кто-то делает что-то не так как ты себе представляешь, или обстоятельства складываются не так, ты просто любишь и всё. Если есть отношения типа, вот мне надо так и эдак, а оно так не получается - это уже зависимость и если на ней концентрироваться, она будет усугубляться и вымотает в конец, может довести и до самоубийства, нужно отойти в сторону, посмотреть как всё будет развиваться без вашего навязчивого изменения ситуации, и всё встанет на свои места и никаких проблем не будет.

----------


## Freezer2007

Я и хочу отойти в сторону,но это не всегда получается.
ты говоришь о требованиях, но если мне она сказала что она не может ответить мне взаимностью ещё до того как появились бы возможности к предьявлению каких либо требований,я вобще либерал,требований особых не имею.

----------


## +++VampiR+++

так или иначе умирая из за любви мы мстим тем кем любовь эта была не разделена возможно не желая этого на сознательном уровне но вполне целенаправленно на подсознательном.
   Скажите мне кто из несчастливо влюблённых готов на немую участь когда она не узнает когда она будет счастлива с другим когда это решение только для тебя?
   НЕ СПЕШИТЕ ОТВЕЧАТЬ! подумайте...

----------


## сашок

*Freezer2007*
жизнь наполняеться лишь тем , чем человек Сам ее наполняет.
все что приходит извне - приходит лишь вследствие притяжения нашими желаниями.
жизнь же сама не наполняется из вне -
вне ее нету ничего , уже потому ,что там нету жизни.
смысл , чувства , цели , желания и наполнение :
все идет изнутри.
любовь не опустошает - но всегда только лишь наполняет.
вы говорите что все внутри пылает и огонь съедает изнутри от безысходности или же отказа как лишения возможности направить его в радость дарящюю сторону-приложения.
и вы направляете его внутрь , сжигая все мосты , сжигая боль , которую себе придумали (пожелали, сотворили).
бывает, что огонь оставляет за собой пепелище, но пройдет время и на месте том вырастет новый лес , возможно более прекрасный, чем ушедший.
бывает же , что его напрявлют в ту сторону , которая приносит пользы больше , чем вреда.
почему бы и вам не направить ваше "пламя",не на разрушения , а на созидание . есть ли смысл разрушать то , что еще не было даже возведено ?..
но в том же , чтобы воздвигнуть , пускай и рухнет все ,быть может ,
когда-нибудь - есть.
повторю опять же , любовь есть чувство дарения , но не приобретения. это практически единствееное чувство лишенное здорового эгоизма .
и как чувство даримое , направаленна на создание условий, благоприятствующих для вручения сего подарка.
создавайте условия и вы, направте ваш внутренний огонь на 
демонстрацию и утверждение вашей любви и получайте от этого удовольствие и радость.
опуская руки , мы не можем заставить себя утихомирить это пламя -
это просто не реализуемо.
в тоже время искренне желая и реализуя или же двигаясь в сторону желаемого , мы рискуем это желаемое к себе притянуть 
( не зря говорят , что кто не рискует , тот и не ...
и то что женщины любят напористых .
все это народная мудрость , самая мудрая из всех , если хотите  :Smile:  . )
созидайте. 
разве есть у любви преграды?
есть от нее лекарство?
(для тех , кто любит поспорить - отвечу , что Нет)
что же делать?..
прийдется любить.  :Smile: 
и учиться быть при этом счастливым.

----------


## Боярд

Ты вообще сам понимаешь смысл этих слов?
Красивых слов я тебе сколько угодно напишу, они вряд ли кого вдохновят, спроси у любого, кто читал.
Как это все сделать? ответ очень сложно найти.

----------


## Вия

Боярд:ха!согласна...)))

----------


## сашок

*Боярд*
что вам не понятно то?
вы не знаете как выражать любовь?
вы не знаете как подойти и сказать : я тебя люблю?
не знаете как подарить цветы , быть ласковым и дружелюбным?
не знаете что есть терпение?
не знаете что всего и сразу не бывает?
не знаете что результат есть следствие труда?
что я не понятного говорю то?
ничего не будет , если не сделать первый шаг , а за ним- второй и так далее.
так все устроено.
если вы чего -то хотите - делайте хоть что-то.
желаете чего-то искренне - вас направят - неважно кто и как - важно , что направят.
важно желать и не отрекаться от своей мечты , как бы жизнь к вам несправедлива не была.
сильные люди лишь потому сильные, что не опускают руки.
это не гены , не характер- лишь простое следование своей мечте,
своим желаниям.

----------


## bugfly

> но если мне она сказала что она не может ответить мне взаимностью ещё до того как появились бы возможности к предьявлению каких либо требований


 Чёрт, знакомая ситуация, я через неё проходил. Сразу скажу, если вы с первого взгляда без слов ничего друг о друге не поняли, ведь у неё есть сомнения, то либо она под влиянием каких-то убеждений не может тебе сразу ответить взаимностью, либо это не то, не твоё. У тебя два пути: либо попытаться добиться её, чтобы она проявила свою истинную природу и ты бы всё понял, довольно трудное занятие предстоит, либо получьше прислушаться к себе, чтобы понять нужна она тебе или нет, твоя она или нет, может это привязанность. Вообщем если поймёшь что твоё, приложи немного усилий и никуда она от тебя не денется, а если не твоё, то лучьше начинай отвыкать, всёравно кроме страданий ничего это тебе в таком случае не принесёт.

----------


## Боярд

Ты не поймешь никак..
Это все слова.
Что значят слова если ты не знаешь что к чему? У тебя такое состояние, что мозг кипит, а сердце разрывается? Ты уже не ориентируешься в чувствах людей, не понимаешь где правда и вымысел? Ты делаешь какое-то дело, но при этом думаешь о чем-то другом, об одной проблеме(или нескольких), что выжигает тебя изнутри при этом чувства смешались?
Ты потерялся, ты одинок, ты безразличен, холоден или горяч, тебя не понимают, твои догадки не соответствуют действительности?

Это далеко не полный список того, что чувствуют люди, готовые покончить жизнь самоубийством.

У тебя были такие ощущения? Были? Забыл или не было?
Сейчас я пойму твои слова, даже могу последовать совету или чему-то научиться..

Единственно верное - не опускать руки, но как их поднять?
Тут два варианта при мыслях о Су и подобном состоянии, описанном выше:
Либо умер, либо нет, остальное -  последствия, опыт, мысли и др.

Мечта? Кто мне скажет правильно ли я иду? В случае полного проигрыша, я смогу прийти за твоей мечтой? жизнью? душой? нет? 
вот и не надо учить подобным образом. Я сомневаюсь, что твои слова кого-то чему - то научили здесь.

Ничего личного, просто достало.

----------


## Freezer2007

*Сашок* не обижайся,у нас разные мировозрения.
*Боярд*
+1) Жить одной мыслью очень сложно,изменится,выйти из состояния Су ещё тяжелее.
Я уже около года как живу с 2умя мыслями: о СУ и любимой девчёнке, част о двух сразу. просто отключаешся от мира,действуешь неосознано.

----------


## bugfly

*Freezer2007*  Чувствую осмысленно действовать ты не хочешь, понять что же на самом деле происходит! Ну тогда выход только один - переходить к решительным действиям, забрать её себе, а там жизнь расставит всё на свои места и ты поймёшь как всё обстоит на самом деле, но это всё будет на твоём личном опыте. И почему все хотят сами попробовать!? :roll:  Вообщем действуй, все предрассудки на помойку, можно всё - главное результат, а то совсем загнёшься, я чувствую ты застрял в жизни и эта ситуация тебя не пускает, нужно её решить. Раз смириться не хочешь - получи своё, действуй хитро, умно, главное дать человеку то что он хочет и он будет твоим. Действует стопроцентно. Но!!! Нужно понимать что же нужно, из того что можешь дать конечно, иногда это такая мелочь, только руку протяни, а человек будет тебе за это бесконечно благодарен. Вообщем пойми что ей нужно, стань ей, слушай, смотри, замечай, всё на поверхности, просто мы не слушаем других. Результат будет... Да, и не обращай внимание на то что она говорит, этот способ действует, как бы это сказать, изподтешка, во! Человек сам не понимает что происходит, понимает только тот кто это делает...

----------


## Alone

Су из за любви не куя не глупость, но нужно трезво оценить этого человека со стороны может он того и не стоит. Т.е. пока ты режешь в отчаянии  себе вены она (он) развлекается там с кем то да и еще может ржет над тобой, а убивать себя из - за "таких" нах надо.

----------


## Freezer2007

> главное дать человеку то что он хочет и он будет твоим. Действует стопроцентно.


 1)она хочет чтоб мы были только друзьями.(но я понимаю что я как друг всегда буду после любой девчёнки, даже еле знакомой, и когда у неё паявится парень дружбы нестанет,в этом я уверен.)
2)она хочет чтоб я нашёл себе девчёнку.(вопервых тогда возникнут проблемы с пунктом 1, во вторых я хочу быть именно с ней а не с кемто другим.)
3)хочет чтоб я поменялся( но если я поменяюсь это буду уже не я. Да и изменить себя внутренне очень тяжело,я сам несмогу.)

----------


## NoNaMe

*Freezer2007*
Такая же жопа.

----------


## bugfly

*Freezer2007*
 1)она хочет чтоб мы были только друзьями.
Ну и пусть себе хочет, ты-то тут причём, ты вроде как организовываешь завоевательный поход на жертву, если бы все завоеватели прислушивались к тому что говорят их жертвы, они никогда бы их не завоевали.
 2)она хочет чтоб я нашёл себе девчёнку.
Оять же - защитная реакция жертвы, не поддавайся на провокацию.
 3)хочет чтоб я поменялся( но если я поменяюсь это буду уже не я.
Ну и не меняйся, это уже совсем извращённая схема защиты со стороны жертвы.
Сделай вид что меняешься, говори об этом, как у нас политики интересно делают - всё время рассказывают о своих успехах, бери на вооружение, действуй хитрее.
Чёрт, не играй по правилам, будешь играть по правилам - никогда не выиграешь, есть только твои правила вот и всё что тебе нужно усвоить.

----------


## NoNaMe

*bugfly*
а толку то всё это объяснять.
Суть не в том как этого *теперь* добиться, суть в том, что он этого не добился *тогда*, тут не столько сама любовь, сколько разбитые об камень желания и чувства, разочарованность в мире.
сейчас уже ничем не поможешь, знал бы кто как из такого состояния выходить, стал бы он королем.
имхо

Или я в чем-то ошибаюсь

----------


## bugfly

*NoNaMe*  Ага, и ещё как, нельзя будучи поверженным чувствовать себя жертвой. А если уже чувствуешь и не можешь выйти из этого состояния, то нужно либо забить, что, как я понял, не получается, либо брать реванш.

----------


## NoNaMe

Суть в неудачном первом опыте. Реванш смысла не имеет. Чисто имхо.

----------


## bugfly

*NoNaMe*  Имеет, чтобы показать что опыт мог быть и удачным, просто был неверный подход.

----------


## NoNaMe

Известен факт так называемого "импринтирования", когда человеческий мозг *подсознательно* фиксирует информацию, оказывающую влияние непосредственно на его органы чувств (зрение, слух, тактильные ощущения) и связанные с ними эмоциональные переживания. Подобного рода "импринты" легко возникают в детском возрасте в связи с отсутствием альтернативного опыта. Чем сильнее по эмоциональной силе воздействию подвергается человек, тем дольше сохраняется "импринт", проявляясь в конкретной или символической форме в *ситуациях*, *носящих* *характер сходный их возникновению*.

У высших млекопитающих, в том числе и у людей, за счет развития второй сигнальной системы и присущей ей тенденции к аналитическому мышлению и рационализации импринты раннего возраста зачастую вытесняются, подавляются и рационализируются.
_прим._Но импринт одиночества и безответной любви настолько сильны, что остаются с человеком на несколько лет, а может и на всю жизнь.

Спонтанно они возникают лишь в иррациональных состояниях, для которых характерны эмоциональные, чувственные реакции, такие как страх, гнев, одиночество и другие, сходные по эмоциональному содержанию состояния. Поскольку импринты связаны с детскими состояниями, то естественно они формируют неуправляемое, детское поведение, что определяет повышенное возбуждение вегетативной нервной системы по симпатоадреналовому типу.
_прим._По-русски:они упраляют будущим поведением.Импринт безответной любви или просто любви закладываетсяв возрасте от 12-20 лет. Это не детский импринт.

*Вывод:* импринт безответной любви, если он силен, а не бухты-барахты, то его хрен выведешь, хоть ты переспи с 10 девушками, хоть ты опять с ней подружись, хоть трахай её потом 24 часа в сутки, сама программа поведения останется.
Но способ все-таки есть, но он запрещен, в китае, например, за него публичная казнь на площади.

----------


## Freezer2007

Э, вы чё(*NoNaMe*)
, мочить никого не собираюсь, мож только ся.

----------


## NoNaMe

В китае публично казнят за употребление и распространение наркотиков, в частности за ЛСД, которое сбивает импринты.

"все, что можно понять неправильно - понимается неправильно"©Закон Мерфи

----------


## Freezer2007

*NoNaMe*
а-а-а-а-а, а то я подумал что пришить её, пришить себя и попросить чтоб похоронили вместе, 
а наркотики меня не прут, от них ток ещё хуже, все воспоминания сразу в памяти, как это больно.
В прошлый раз под кайфом здох пару десятков раз и каждый раз плакал, когда писал прощальную записку(прощался с ней)

----------


## *Fallenangel*

нет...я только что хотела умереть,но так и не смогла...навено я просто слабая....[/img]

----------


## Kler

> нет...я только что хотела умереть,но так и не смогла...навено я просто слабая....[/img]


 Для того, чтобы сделать это, силы не нужны. Силы нужны для того, чтобы жить несмотря ни на что. А в суициде нет никакого смысла, потому - то ты и не смогла. И правильно сделала!!!.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> нет...я только что хотела умереть,но так и не смогла...навено я просто слабая....


 Знач всё путем.

----------


## Br.TORCZ

Жила со мной девушка больше года..а я к ней..мягко говоря..плохо относился. Весь в своих комплексах и тд.А потом она ушла..и меня это пилило два месяца.Места не находил..ибо любил. А что потом..потом ..потом я добился чувства злости по отношению к ней! Ибо я старался старался старался... а она мне в лицо всякие пакости ) Ну и ..злость вытеснила всё,что было  :Smile:  ..И всё стало просто прелестно)

----------


## Vornhold

> 1)она хочет чтоб мы были только друзьями.(но я понимаю что я как друг всегда буду после любой девчёнки, даже еле знакомой, и когда у неё паявится парень дружбы нестанет,в этом я уверен.) 
> 2)она хочет чтоб я нашёл себе девчёнку.(вопервых тогда возникнут проблемы с пунктом 1, во вторых я хочу быть именно с ней а не с кемто другим.)


     И у меня таже фигня... И что с этим делать я хз... за тем исключением, что он у нее уже есть. Меня одни мысли, что он касается ее убиваю,а она отвечает ему взаимностью. В голове взыв боли при этой мысли каждый раз, порой боюсь сорватся.
     Как то прогуливаясь, случайно наткнулся на них. Никогда в жизни мне не было так больно, хоть я и терял близких людей в этом мире. Глаза в тот момент заволокло какой то пеленой хотелось достать нож и попросить прирезать меня, что бы так не мучатся

----------


## живая

я не считаю, что из-за несчастной любви стоит убивать себя, но я не считаю, что это глупость. все зависит от ситуации.

----------


## *Fallenangel*

умереть за любовь не сложно,но сложно  найти такую любовь за которую можно умереть

----------


## Vornhold

> но сложно  найти такую любовь за которую можно умереть


 а если немного вот так?




> умереть за любовь не сложно


 одно може повлечь другое

----------


## Freezer2007

> умереть за любовь не сложно,но сложно  найти такую любовь за которую можно умереть


 когда как иногда именно мысль что ты испортишь жизнь человеку которого любишь и останавливает тебя

----------


## Stas

Причины разные, итог одинаковый. Можно умереть из-за чего угодно, в том числе и из-за любви. В чём разница между суицидом от... одиночества и суицидом из-за любви? Её нет.

----------


## Noir

На мой взгляд, довольно глупо. Такое самоубийство может произойти только на эмоциях, через очень небольшое время после расставания. И это ничего никому не даст, ничего никому не докажет...
"Я умру, чтоб ему, паразиту, плохо было!" - это вообще на уровне детсада.


Но вот... если любимый человек умирает и жизнь без него теряет смысл, то... почему нет?

----------


## bull

если для человека эта любовь значит многое то это не глупость.....

у меня ситуация в тему: очень люблю девушку, но она далеко от меня.... возможности встретиться пока нет... за время что я её люблю мы настолько привязались друг к другу что я уже не вижу смысла жить без неё.... и если наши дороги разойдутся........................................  ...............................
до неё у меня не было никого... и я еще настолько сильно не любил как люблю её... так что....

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Roman

Undead
"Я например в любовь не верю особо, верю в влюбленность и тягу )) и такое например как между родителями и детьми..."-- согласен. Но...Думаю любовь есть. Подобное я уже писал. Она есть. Она одна. Если её(его) найдёшь--поймёшь. Но найти--почти нереально. Если я её найду (очень сомневаюсь)--вкратце--если нестанет моей любимой--"уйду" и я...

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Вариант того,гогда человек любит, но теряет ценного человека, и потом ему назло , или просто уходя от проблем кончает жизнь самоубийством, это есть в некой степени эгоизм...
Ведь если ты действительно любишь человека, и тебе не равнодушна его судьба, то ты не оставищь ему на всю жизнь ощущение того, что он виновен в твоей смерти...
Ведь жить с мыслями о том что ты убил человека, порой, даже хуже смерти

----------


## wert22

минут 30 набивал целое эссе.
потом всё стёр к чёрту

_Суицид из за любви, глупость?_
не знаю

----------


## Aero

считаю что совсем не глупость...наоборот,для меня это причина №1

----------


## Anubis

Просто есть жутко эмоциональные личности, которые ели уж любят - так на всю катушку, ненавидят - так до одури, ну и так далее, все их чувства как бы не знают средних градаций. Для таких потеря любимого человека - страшный удар, пережить который почти невозможно и который вполне може и к су привести их, а я бы вот воспринял это как  всего лишь одно из многочисленных неприятных событий в собственной жизни. Друг друг людям с разными темпераментами не понять.

----------


## AnastA

Я думаю,умереть из-за любви не глупо,а весьма разумно....Возможно это потому,что сама несколько раз чуть не кончила жызнь самоубийством из-за неразделённой любви...Если тебе невыносимо больно и ты не можешь дальше так жыть без любимого человека,то почему бы и не умереть?....Это весьма логичный выход....

----------


## Aero

> эт про меня )))))


 +1)
про себя тоже могу так сказать...

----------


## Chippy

Обсалютная.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Какая вообще разница из за любви или нет.
Обычные люди смотрят на су как на нечто ненормальное! Им все равно из за чего он!

----------


## Вечно Спящая

Мне много раз говорили, что любовь самое важное в жизни, что может быть лучше чем любовь, тебя любят и ты любишь, вроже ничего плохого одно счастье, но это не так... любовь оставляет много боли может ни больше чем счастья, но боли очень много... я люблю ну или любила, впрочем получилось все так: любимый человек сделал мне очень больно, не в первый раз, но конечно не специально, и вот сейчас я не чувствую ничего кроме боли... мне плохо... я не знаю что это... жить не хочу...

----------


## Dissident

Не думаю что глупость! Зависит от того какая любовь! для всех она разная, и по сути смысла спорить по этой теме нет (не говорю что есть спор)! Каждый решает что для него ценное а что нет! для кого то любовь,  и более того её ожидание это что то вроди пути! и если любовь несчастная, то . . . . . для меня любовь стала разочарованием! Я понимаю что сделал неправильный шаг, не присмотрелся! C одной стороны нет смысла гревать, но я потерял веру в настоящую любовь! Как не крути всё равно будет не понимание и всё равно будут нервы! Если думать о том что лучше пару раз понервничать чем вообще потерять такую возможность! Для меня любовь настолько святая что без ожидания и надежд жить просто невозможно! для меня любовь смысл жжизни! нет любви, нет жизни! Сидеть и ссохнуть как сорняк по жизни, это  АД! Быть в любви, это наивысшее счастье! И это не просто желание того чего нет, это действительно ощущение того что ТАК НАДО! Готов умереть как %:?% ради любви и без любви! (Лень писать о том что такое любовь в поступках!! Как выражается! просто то что написал слишком эгоистично, но это не так, короче говоряя любовь желание сделать счастливым половинку, а не себя!!!)))))

----------


## Kler

> На ваш взгляд это глупость?


 Нельзя игнорировать то, что приобрело сегодня знак КРИЗИСА.  Отношения, в которых не могут разобраться юные сердца, только кажутся им тупиковыми, хотя таковыми не являются.  http://laitman.livejournal.com/39418.html

----------


## Dissident

*Kler*
попробуй убеди их в этом? Один фиг, будут испытывать боль от всего!!! И кстати юнные . . . возраст не причина! Через какую то боль или разочарование всё равно пройти надо! И даже советовать иногда не хочется, может запутать их сильнее !!!

----------


## Hrono

Я знаю, что это не глупо. В один прекрасный день я умру. Одним из самых лучших моментов для меня будет... понимание, что всё - всё уже позади, всё закончилось... но не любовь... тогда я буду рада, буду рада, что покой и физическая пустота наступают - душевной пустоты устаю чувствовать... это тяжело, больно, и так отчаянно надеяться... ужас.

----------


## bull

я считаю что жизнь без любви невозможна, только в том случае, если ты уже знаешь что такое любовь.......
кстати я, как и думал заранее, расстался с девушкой...... особого интереса к жизни уже нет..... развлекает только интернет, алкоголь и ТРИГАН-Д........... больше ничего не хочу........ я по-прежнему чувствую что люблю её.... но я не хочу чувствовать это К НЕЙ....... я вообще больше н7ичего не хочу..... ношу на всякий лезвие в кармане....... вдруг напьюсь - и захочется это сделать... противостоять этому не буду....

----------


## lastlucifer

Может кто-то уже говорил подобное, тогда простите ))...
Суицид из за любви практически всегда глупость. Может кто-нибудь любит тебя, живет только тобой. И что же ему делать, если ты уйдеш из жизни? Тоже уходить? Понимаю, если ты не любиш этого человека, зачем тогда мучиться? Думаю, иногда надо переступить через себя и пожить хотя бы для кого-то. Может за этот период времени ты найдеш то, ради чего жить. Даже если и нет, перед смертю хоть кого-то осчастливишь. Правда, есть еще люди, которые никогда не выходят на улицу, на вечеринки, ни с кем в реальности не разговаривают, их практически никто не знает, их контакт с миром только через интернет. Тогда я их понимаю, это единственный выход...

----------


## Quiz

Глупость.......ИМХО......потому что помимо любви есть весьма богатый колорит чувств и эмоций, приносящих радость, и в наше современное время мало настоящей купринской любви, столь всеобъемлющей...
так что мое мнение, что надо быть сильнее этого

----------


## Психоделика

на самом деле если это не позерство то скорее всего из-за совокупности ситуаций, из серии " у меня ничгео не получается, нет работы. мира в семье. учиться не хочется, нет друзей...да еще этот меня не любит которого люблю"

----------


## nicto-ya

Это глупость, но сам из-за этого хочу умереть, ничего поделать не могу.   :Frown:

----------


## Artist

> Да, вообще все кто так делают - дураки по жизни


 Hilarious!

Нет, не глупость. А может и глупость, но я так не думаю. Любовь лучшее из чувств, простите, уважаемые циники.

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

Суцид сам по себе как-то не вяжется с глупостью, и даже если причина для окружающих кажется лишенной разумного смысла-для самого человека она очень даже веская.
А так как любовь все-таки считается великим там чувством, то и суицид из-за нее нельзя отнести к разряду глупостей.

Но стоит помнить, что, к примеру, это в данный момент нам кажется, что мы кого-то любим и готовы покончить с собой из-за неразделенного чувства и т.д. и т.п., а вот через некоторое время - это уже будто прошедшее, и не кажется серьезным.

перед тем как серьез задуматься о СУ из-за любви стоит подождать, годик, полгода примерно, авось остынет.

----------


## Психоделика

> Это глупость, но сам из-за этого хочу умереть, ничего поделать не могу.


 ясно что человек говорит от противного. из серии - всем детям в группе яслей купили по мороженному а мне нет и я буду гвоорить что мороженное дерьмо и несъедобно

----------


## Кирр

:Smile:   :Frown:   :shock:  :?:  :!:

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

с т.з. логики конечно глупость. но иногда бывает, что боль уже невозможно терпеть. с другой стороны эта боль - это, в какой-то степени, невроз. и подыхать не из-за любви, а из-за боли и невроза - точно глупость.

----------


## No pain no gain

из-за чисто любви так, наверное, никто не делает. любовь в таком случае только спусковой механизм, который запускат всякую шнягу и становится тяжело терпеть. если не любовь, то то, что впоследствии окажется непосредственным поводом для су, может быть вызвано другими причинами. я считаю.

----------


## brusnika

не считаю суицид из-за любви глупостью. Какой -никакой, но всё-таки поступок.

----------


## No pain no gain

завидую  тем, кто из-за этого хочет покончить с собой. это знчит, что у человека любовь - самая большая проблема! то есть более серьёзной причины для суицида нет... я тоже так хочу.

----------


## dansLevol

Считаю глупостью. Суицид из-за любви чаще всего встречается у подростков, у которых уровень гормонов зашкаливает.

----------


## microbe

Удержать ещё сложнее, когда проходит цветочно-букетный период, а ревность вообще жесть. СУ из-за любви, тут вопрос какой любви? Взаимной или односторонней? Можно сделать вывод: односторонней, но здесь надо быть реалистом, что многое не подвластно.
p.s. по мне думаю глупость.

----------


## microbe

> Если сначала взаимной, а потом односторонней?


 Это и есть удержание, у меня постоянно взаимно по началу, а потом начинаются заскоки и т.п. Признаюсь виноват, иногда сам бросал девушек. Вообще тут главное найти компромисс и переступить свою гордыню чтобы урегулировать конфликт, то есть гибкость нужна. Цветы, искренние признания и т.п. Я не могу экстраполировать на все случаи, но сужу по себе :Smile:  :Wink:  :Frown:

----------


## microbe

> Хорошо когда можешь себе позволить кого-то бросить.


 Это было в прошлом почти 10-лет назад, ну молодой был дурак. С возрастом труднее знакомиться, если что, ну пьяный знакомлюсь с девахами которые не прочь выпить, но это другое...

----------


## Unity

Стою на прежних позициях: утратив любимых - смысл оставаться Здесь? Чтоб искать замену, коий-то протез, начинать с нуля всё с новою персоною? Всё - ради чего? Ради новой "химии" и "искры" - взамен выбывшей с игры?..

----------


## Jimi

Несчастная любовь... некоторые не понимают, насколько им повезло. У кого-то вообще никакой любви нет...

----------


## Unity

Отношения - это всегда то, чем пытаемся "заткнуть" мы _свою пустоту внутри_. Другим человеком. Временем, кое мы затрачивает, дабы "разделять" с кем-либо своё бытие и реальность. 
Это такой самый древний _способ отвлечения_. От чего же? От самопознания. Такова уж у него природа: оно происходит только "изолированно", только в одиночестве, когда все "сторонние шумы" (в том числе и близкие) полностью устранены.
Поняв, что ты есть, _возлюбив себя_, мы после способны, "в качестве факультатива", с кем-то разделять постель, быт, задушевные беседы, кой-то общий досуг. 
Ранее - никак. 
Ранее самопознания мы посеем страсть и "жажду получать", а пожнём лишь драму, сломанные нервы, ненависть, развод, мрачные воспоминания, вредные привычки и, в некоторых случаях, даже и самоубийство. 
Причина и следствие, это нужно понять.

----------

